# Need: Pirate Audio



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Take a look in my "pirate" folder for a TON of pirate voices and sound effects...hopefully one or two will work...

http://www.4shared.com/folder/jHBMmngt/Pirates.html

pass: hauntforum (if needed)


----------

